
Russian E-Warriors Render Aircraft Carriers Useless - tomh
http://sputniknews.com/russia/20150824/1026127241/jamming-radar-missiles-planes.html
======
imglorp
tldr: jamming can interrupt a carrier air group's activities

Aircraft and missile IFF, GPS, ILS, coms, etc. are indeed RF dependent and can
indeed be jammed, hacked, spoofed, EMP'ed and snooped. But, IMO, none of this
really news. RF measures and countermeasures have always--and will continue to
--leapfrog each other. For example, switching to UWB will make jamming and
snooping much harder.

It's also not the end of an air wing to have some channels denied. It might
slow things down but the navy is pretty good at backup plans. For example,
planes fly just swell without radios, pilots can follow paper maps, and iron
bombs will continue to fall downwards.

